

Data Structures in C# - riyadparvez
https://github.com/riyadparvez/data-structures-csharp

======
Ajax2020
It looks great , Now a days to make use of Parallel processing in C# 4.0 , we
need a list that can be efficiently partitioned into multiple parts with given
part size , such an algo and list class is required.

------
edgls
good work! any plan for similar library for C++?

~~~
riyadparvez
Sorry, no recent plan. I think all of these algorithms are already well
implemented by their inventors in C++

